# tanks or bowls



## Guest (Jun 18, 2005)

should bettas live in tanks or bowls


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

They should live in whatever you have time to take care of. If you can do daily water changes then a 32 oz bowls in fine. If you can only have time for once a week water changes then you need a couple gallon tank. 


RC


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2005)

how would you keep the betta from geting sucked up to the filter


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2005)

use a sponge filter instead of an hob.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

How many times will the be posted?


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Well, in my own opinion, I can see that the bowl's bottom is a little bit too narrow cause the bettas want to rest att he bottom. And for my bowl, the water is too deep. I really think betta will prefer a shallow place where they can come up to the surface.
JMO, I see many keep in bowls and still thrive. Maybe it's worth a try for me!


----------

